# New Voopoo Drag Mod!! Drag X



## TyTy (4/5/20)

So seems Voopoo Will be releasing a new Drag Mod called the drag X, description on Instagram says "Drag X is the first Human-Machine interaction mod" anyone got more details on this? Was able to snap a few pics from their promo video and seems like most of the mod is a type of leather? What's everyone's thoughts on this I think it's going to be epic once we see the full mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akil (4/5/20)

Not much of a drag fan, but from the pics, I have to admit it looks cool

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BeaLea (4/5/20)

Looks like it could be a good looking mod. 
I doubt I'll ever buy a Voopoo drag again, but will be keen to see it once it's released.


----------



## Akil (4/5/20)

If they sorted out the paintwork and beveled the edges, then it could be a real contender

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/20)

I hope they’re not going to include some useless and silly AI tech in the mod like the Alexa equipped one by Wismec.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (4/5/20)

Wonder if we will get a drag where the battery panel doesn't constantly move, they should concentrate on getting the basics right before adding gimmicks! But then it might be great!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88 (5/5/20)

Wow it looks pretty classy and finally looks like it got a nice color screen, one of my first high power mods I ever bought was a black drag, if this thing is a solid device, I will def buy one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (5/5/20)

I got my reviewers unit today. I can't share pics yet, but I'll share my initial thoughts after spending some time with it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Akil (5/5/20)

Just saw a pic of it on FB now. Its a pod mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PartyDave (5/5/20)

Damn, the cats out of the bag


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/20)

Mmm interesting .


----------



## vicTor (5/5/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-legend-continues-drag-x-and-drag-s-is-coming.t66220/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (5/5/20)

Akil said:


> Just saw a pic of it on FB now. Its a pod mod


 Damn it


----------



## PartyDave (5/5/20)

Hugely wasted opportunity


----------



## CashKat88 (5/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> Hugely wasted opportunity


I agree, the original drag was such an awesome mod and was compared to the DNA mods with that type of screen, this was an opportunity to make a new chip which can perform just as good and also make it like the DNA C mods and have a competitor to this new centaurus by lost vape that just came out, something for people wanting to get an amazing mod but not spend so much..... Hugely wasted opportunity 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TyTy (5/5/20)

So dissapointed it's a pod like system

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


I like it.
Same mod dual battery with the same design features=chicken dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

So already copied Smok with their first pod mods with an in-built and external battery, and now milking the Drag name, no wonder when giving all that with the marketing they don't want pictures to be seen to show what crap they talk. Still living off the 0.015 firing Gene chip with excellent ramp up which was quite something at the time but if anything with the last version of the Drag and Alpha Zip it seemed more tamed while just about every mod that's released now fires just as quick if not quicker. Most undeservedly over-hyped manufacturer out there, it wasn't even their chip they bought out Woody-vapes to acquire it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> I got my reviewers unit today. I can't share pics yet, but I'll share my initial thoughts after spending some time with it


Don't understand why you can't share pictures, Voopoo themselves are uploading pictures to Instagram!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't understand why you can't share pictures, Voopoo themselves are uploading pictures to Instagram!


When I posted the comment, there were no official pictures out. Guess I can post them now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> I like it.
> Same mod dual battery with the same design features=chicken dinner!


Dual battery? looks like a fancy Vinci pod mod thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Dual battery? looks like a fancy Vinci pod mod thing


I think @Resistance meant if the same design was made dual battery size it would be a good looking mod and i would agree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88 (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I think @Resistance meant if the same design was made dual battery size it would be a good looking mod and i would agree!


Oh yeah in that case I would definitely agree, looks great, that minimalist looking front facia reminds me of a minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Dual battery? looks like a fancy Vinci pod mod thing


What @Timwis explained.
A dual battery mod with the same design would look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/5/20)

As soon as I saw the picture, I thought it was the love child of these two:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> As soon as I saw the picture, I thought it was the love child of these two:
> View attachment 195542
> View attachment 195543


I saw this



A love child with dual batteries

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> I saw this
> View attachment 195545
> View attachment 195546
> 
> A love child with dual batteries


They just need to add in the panel and fit a battery inside.


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> I saw this
> View attachment 195545
> View attachment 195546
> 
> A love child with dual batteries


The bigger one which i assume is the X will no doubt take an external battery! would make a nice portable single battery mod for MTL set-up once a third party 510 adaptor is available!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> The bigger one which i assume is the X will no doubt take an external battery! would make a nice portable single battery mod for MTL set-up once a third party 510 adaptor is available!


So your saying this is a bespoke pod without a 510. Bummer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

So much for wishes.


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> So your saying this is a bespoke pod without a 510. Bummer!


It's a pod mod you can see the the airflow slots to allow air to the base of the pod at least that's what it looks like but an adaptor will become available for about £5 like with all the other pod mods giving it a 510!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> It's a pod mod you can see the the airflow slots to allow air to the base of the pod at least that's what it looks like but an adaptor will become available for about £5 like with all the other pod mods giving it a 510!


 I see it now, I thought that was aesthetic.
Well a dual battery mod would look like it could be fair competition for the lost vape device.
Seeing that I won't be able to get a centaurs soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (6/5/20)

I am still quite upset. The Drag 2 was a miss and it would have taken very little for Voopoo to turn this into a dual battery Drag X.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (6/5/20)

@VOOPOO here some special requests and design ideas. Take notes!


----------



## Timwis (6/5/20)

Resistance said:


> @VOOPOO here some special requests and design ideas. Take notes!


@Resistance @VOOPOO the manufacturer who listens lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (7/5/20)

Guess it's time to start reviewing them

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PartyDave (7/5/20)

So, initial thoughts. Build quality seems extremely good. Feels solid in the hand and quite comfortable. The Drag S has draw to fire, haven't tested this on the X. Airflow is done well and goes from very restricted lung hit to wide open. The "human interaction" is just a score system based on your hit count, nothing more. Drag S has a maximum of 60w and the X has a maximum of 80

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

PartyDave said:


> Guess it's time to start reviewing them
> View attachment 195610


Unfair!


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/5/20)

I actually like the look of this, I'm against propitiatory accessories, but maybe as I'm getting to be an old fart I'm really liking compact good looking devices more and more. I would have gotten an Aegis mini if they had stock, only reason I went back to a drag 2, but I'd rather carry around a couple extra batteries and have something sleek and small. Give me a decent rebuild-able section (or adapter) for something like this and I'm sold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

Feliks Karp said:


> I actually like the look of this, I'm against propitiatory accessories, but maybe as I'm getting to be an old fart I'm really liking compact good looking devices more and more. I would have gotten an Aegis mini if they had stock, only reason I went back to a drag 2, but I'd rather carry around a couple extra batteries and have something sleek and small. Give me a decent rebuild-able section (or adapter) for something like this and I'm sold.


Within a month you will have options of 510 adaptors, the single 18650 pod mods make great little portable single battery devices, makes me wonder why single battery mods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (7/5/20)

Not so sure a 510 adapter would work so well on this. The pod is held in place by magnets and not very strong ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (7/5/20)

But it's recessed.?


PartyDave said:


> Not so sure a 510 adapter would work so well on this. The pod is held in place by magnets and not very strong ones


----------



## Timwis (7/5/20)

Resistance said:


> But it's recessed.?


yeah Some third party manufacturer will find a way to make a snug fitting adaptor for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (7/5/20)

Resistance said:


> But it's recessed.?


Yes it is.. Honestly, if there's a decent 510 adapter, I would use it as a single battery mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

